# Windows 8 Dual Monitors, need help having browser open in both monitors



## SomeOddGirl (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi! I just upgraded to Win8 this weekend and so far I really like it. I discovered something this morning that now that the weekend is over is bugging the crap out of me and I need help. I work from home and use this alot so it would be helpful.

I am trying to do a couple things I could easily do in 7,
- have Chrome open in both monitors at once with different things on them. 
- currently Chrome has no minimize/maximize buttons on the upper right like it used to. Makes it very hard to multitask. 

I have 2 monitors, the main is a 23" touch screen and the second is an 18" non-touch screen.

Also, is there a way to have the taskbar to appear at the bottom always like it used to?

Thanks! I really appreciate the help!:flowers:


----------



## SomeOddGirl (Nov 13, 2012)

Answered my own question. Google Chrome was showing in App mode. When I downloaded Chrome for 8 there is an option to have it show in desktop mode and the taskbar, minimize/maximize, and multi window option came back. YAY.

Now if someone could tell me why windows 8 won't fill the screen at the resolution recommended for my 23" monitor I'd be good!


----------



## roockstarr (Nov 14, 2012)

I also have these type of certain problems


----------

